
11 Steps To Starting your ISV and how to measure your progress - MicahWedemeyer
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/263723/developing-a-software-idea-into-a-business#283597
======
MicahWedemeyer
Wow, some of the nuggets you find on SO are quite good.

